# What color is she?



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

chestnut?


----------



## Snapple122 (Aug 8, 2008)

definitely looks like chestnut to me.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

I think she'll stay chestnut.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Chesnut!  Very cute.


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

Thank yall I thought she might have been a chestnut too! She 5 month old now and she just look like dark color I will get a new pic of her, I couldnt find my Camer and I think My sister has it so I have to wait till she come home from school and ask her where my camer at.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

here is a more recent picture of the filly (on the horses part of ParkerHorseRanch's profile)


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

if she gets darker my next guess on her color would probably be a Liver Chestnut


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Yeah, in that last pic she's looking pretty dark. I agree, liver chestnut. But you'll have to wait and see.


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

Haha, this is our Daisy Duke! I've never heard the name for anything else before!!!










I think you're looking at a liver chestnut there.


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

Here the pic of her,she 5 month old, she tend to have 2 color of a light sorrel or buckskin? or dark chestnut


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

I will say liver chesnut if she keeps getting darker, I know one thing is for sure, she has one heck of a butt on her for a baby!


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

Do yall think her liver chestnut might cover the other color of sorrel or buckskin or do yall think that the sorrel or buckskin is starting to spread up to cover the liver chestnut? she tend to have 2 color 1st color liver chestnut and 2nd color sorrel or buckskin.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I think she will be a liver chestnut. Buckskin isn't possible unless her sire is a dilute, which I'm going to assume he isn't, but I don't know for sure...


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I am going with liver chestnut for sure! Pretty little baby!


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

I went and look at Luke pedigree and he got some sorrel,chestnut,dun,brown,pal, in his family tree and one Buck+dun off of Waggoner mare. I believe she gonna be a chestnut but then again I look at her and she has 2 color, Iam either thinking the chestnut will cover it or the (sorrel,dun,buckskin,pal I not really sure which one of those color it is) going to started spreading it up, I think the 2 color are battle each other to cover daisy up with one color


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

If Luke is a chestnut it doesn't matter what his parents have, he can only pass down chestnut.
If her mother is a bay the only possible colors are black, chestnut, and bay.


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

Luke is a light sorrel and Yes her dam is a bay, I belive she is a liver chestnut, it just have confusion me b/c she has 2 color, and that why I ask what color is she? but I think the liver chesnut is going to cover up the light color, and thank yall for helping me with what color she is and she is a liver chestnut. Have yall seen my website? Yall can see some pic of Daisy I took when she was a baby growing up to now she 5 month old next month on sep-5 Iam going to take a new pic of her when she turn 6 month old.


----------



## Bucky's Buddy (Jan 27, 2008)

Liver Chestnut!!

Our neighbor's horse had a bay colt, and he's gotten really dark. HIs sire was black, and his mom's bay. His owners think he'll be black. 

I'm thinking color genes, and it sounds like she'll be a liver chestnut for sure!


----------



## ally_loves_her_horses (Jul 5, 2008)

i think liver chestnut or my next guess is burnt buckskin 

:]


----------



## *chucks* (Aug 11, 2008)

No buckskin, it's not genetically possible. Chestnut/sorrel comes in varying shades... As much as I'd like to say she's going to be a liver chesnut, I won't say it. You can't know a horse's final shade until atleast it's first spring shed (second shed). Foals go through funky colour stages when shedding out, it's impossible to know if she'll stay liver or not. Eitherway she is red based (chestnut/sorrel) of whatever shade she decides, lol. The two shades you're seeing is just due to the uneven sootiness of her foal coat.


Cute filly by the way.


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

i'm leaning toward liver chestnut

shes a cutie


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

Thank Yall!!!


----------

